# How to transport large quantities of boxed lunches



## mollysmom (Feb 16, 2014)

Would love some tips and tools for transporting large quantities of boxed lunches. Anything other than large bins that I should look at? We are looking at as many as 300 at a time. Temperature control isn't an issue since turn around time will be so fast. Thanks in advance!


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

What food makes up the lunches? Are they individually wrapped and if so, with what? Are they hot lunches? Cold lunches? Sandwiches? Soups? Vegetables? 

The more details, the better.


----------



## mollysmom (Feb 16, 2014)

All of the above. It will be breakfast, lunch and dinner. Sometimes hot, sometimes cold, variety of foods. Individually packaged portions in clamshells. Will probably stay away from soups. Sandwich and salad sometimes, quiche and fruit or pastry for bfast, protein, starch, veg for dinner.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

Transporting where, with what and how long?


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Breakfast, lunch and dinner are meal times, not food items.

We don't mean to appear nit-picky here. But, the actual types of food matters. We get that you're packing for breakfast, lunch and dinner but, we need to know _what_ you intend on packing.

In general, you can use anything from coolers to tough boxes to bags transport your food items. Pack like items with like items i.e. sandwiches with sandwiches, chilled items with chilled items like fruits and salads, dairy items with dairy items and so on.

Again, the more details, the better the answers.


----------



## khanhamza (Jan 7, 2021)

Hello Everyone!
Transporting where, with what and why?


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

They've been using stainless stacking tiffin containers for many years in India (fairly cheap at your local Indian purveyor)
And enviro/re-useable! 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DabbawalaLine the tiffin with parchment/paper plate & serve?


----------

